# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  TwoTrees TT-50 Diode Laser Engraver

## yuaper

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/twotree...tpreis-2057018


Just saw this on mydealz, do you think its deserve to buy this one with the price ? Thank you !

----------

